# Tiger Woods Appreciation Thread part II



## John Price

Resume


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

When is the Patrick Reed appreciation thread coming, ix?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Dakota Sioux said:


> You could be right but I will enjoy getting to know a few more golfers that I probably wouldn't had he been playing. Yes it's not good that he isn't playing any dummy can figure that out as ratings will more than likely be down unless it is a crazy finish with multiple players in the running come sunday. *Going with Rory*.




I won't argue with that. Leaning towards Rory as well but I hope to see Spieth and Day in the mix as well. And I don't know what it is but every year, for at least the Masters, I always seem to become a Angel Cabrera fan.




BMC said:


> Even if the surgery was 100% successful it doesn't mean his game will return- from what I understand he'd gotten into some bad swing habits because of the pain & limited range of motion his back imposed on him. He'll have to work really hard to overcome that as well as the injury.
> 
> Honestly I don't think he's been the same player since 2009, at least not mentally. Now he's got physical problems too. I don't think he'll ever dominate the game the way he used to again.




For what it's worth, Graeme DeLaet had the exact same surgery and says he feels better now than he ever did before the surgery. Obviously, everyone is different and results will vary accordingly; what Tiger will obviously have to do is make sure that he adjusts his workout regimen and understands what preventative methods are necessary to make sure he isn't back here again one, three, five, seven years down the line.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

MrWoof said:


> When is the Patrick Reed appreciation thread coming, ix?




Spieth >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Spieth >>>>>>>>>>>>




That's a little generous, I'd add a few more 

But in all seriousness, it will be interesting to see how Reed handles the big stage.


----------



## John Price

If Tiger don't win it Bubba better win it.

My guys

Tiger
Bubba
DUFNER

Think that's it 



DUFF DADDY


----------



## The Press Express

Francesa said:


> If Tiger don't win it Bubba better win it.
> 
> My guys
> 
> Tiger
> Bubba
> DUFNER
> 
> Think that's it
> 
> 
> 
> DUFF DADDY





Oostheisen's got it this year


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

> Cigars light themselves to be smoked by him.
> 
> His legend proceeds him, the way lighting proceeds thunder.
> 
> They call him ‘The Mechanic’ because of his preference for repairing high performance vehicles rather than driving them.
> 
> He is the most interesting golfer in the world.
> 
> In the era of flashy pants and flat bellies, Miguel Jimenez‘s GAME stands out on it’s own. I personally envy the fact that he doesn’t really care what people think of him. I mean, watch the way he warms up before a golf tournament. There is no man more comfortable in his own skin than this guy.
> 
> Truthfully, what I respect about the 48-year-old golfer with the pony tail is not only his carefree lifestyle, but his fire that burns for golf –like no other–and the fire that burns to live life to the fullest. Like his cigar, he inhales both GAMES (golf and life), and exudes it…making it a better place, a better GAME for everybody.
> 
> But between the puffs, he has respectfully won 18-times on the European golf circuit and is loved by golfers all around the world.
> 
> “I don’t always play my best game, but when I do, I prefer it with a cigar.” No he did not actually say that, but wouldn’t it be cool if he did?
> 
> Miguel Angel Jimenez IS the most interesting golfer on this planet. Hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I will see you on the first tee.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

MFW knows what's up.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

MrWoof said:


> MFW knows what's up.





GOAT warmup.


----------



## John Price

Article on yahoo about big golf youth movement. That's good. It shouldn't be all about tiger. The problem is no one is the next tiger. Tiger will always be a legend but he getting old. We need a new face that is consistent. Not like immelman or ye yang. Someone good raw and YOUNG


----------



## John Price

My boy SPEITH


----------



## John Price

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/04/espn-masters-ratings-tiger-woods/

There was a feeling around the Masters that the absence of Tiger Woods might not hurt as much as expected. With Tiger having ceded some of the spotlight to younger golfers in recent years, the sport was healthy enough to survive without him in Augusta.

Television viewers apparently had a different opinion.

ESPN’s first-round telecast was down 800,000 viewers from last year to a record low of 2 million. That’s the lowest Thursday viewership in the seven years the network has been broadcasting the Masters.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Francesa said:


> My boy SPEITH




If he's your boy, you should at least know how to spell his name.

It's Spieth, Franixca.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Anyway, some good names up there on the leaderboard; Bubba, Freddie, Spieth, Sneds, Stricker. Rors had the worst luck imaginable on the back nine today starting with a ridiculous bounce of the sprinkler on 13... he made the cut on the number and is 11 back but hopefully with a ridiculous round tomorrow he can make up a little bit of ground so Sunday isn't pointless for him.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Jordan Spieth appreciation thread... just for a day, Franixca?


----------



## John Price

Hopefully Speith will win more than one major in his career.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hopefully. He certainly has the potential to win a few.


----------



## flyersguy33*

Sucks Spieth didnt win. He will win a few.

Masters wasnt the same without my boy Tiger. He was missed


----------



## PanthersPens62

Tiger continues to be "da man"! He, Lindsey & Elin are getting along just great & even go out in public together, including double dates! Elin is said to be good friends with Vonn & thinks she is good for him. Following is a link of the 3 of them together at son Charlie's baseball game:

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...end-sons-112812646--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## Dakota Sioux

PanthersPens62 said:


> Tiger continues to be "da man"! He, Lindsey & Elin are getting along just great & even go out in public together, including double dates! Elin is said to be good friends with Vonn & thinks she is good for him. Following is a link of the 3 of them together at son Charlie's baseball game:
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...end-sons-112812646--abc-news-celebrities.html




Make me throw up.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Dakota Sioux said:


> Make me throw up.




What is so sick about that, exactly?


----------



## Apaharn

Because Tiger cheated on Elin; therefore, he is worse than Hitler.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Dakota Sioux said:


> Make me throw up.




Go into your kitchen, mix some milk and some mustard, and drink it. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Hire Sather

Tiger is the man

also

n fact, Vonn and Woods reportedly have gone on double-dates with Nordegren and *her current beau, coal industry billionaire Chris Cline*, according to the magazine.

Moved on quick didn't she?


----------



## John Price

Tiger still numbah one in da werld mad dawg


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Cheetah Woods sucks.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Time to get this thread going again.........Tiger is in contention at the Open after Round 1!


----------



## John Price

Gratz


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Tiger Woods ya'll.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

OilerPensfan said:


> Cheetah Woods sucks.




^^^^


----------



## Shrimper

PanthersPens62 said:


> Time to get this thread going again.........Tiger is in contention at the Open after Round 1!




There's about 50 people in contention after the first Round. Not exactly that much of a feat.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Shrimper said:


> There's about 50 people in contention after the first Round. Not exactly that much of a feat.



Considering how awful he looked at Congressional a few weeks ago & how he started out today, I am quite impressed. I was honestly expecting him to be above par at the end of his round today, so I am now hopeful this will be a springboard to a possible 15th major title come Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ChiGuySez

Not gonna lie. Id like to see Tiger beat Jacks records when all is said and done.


----------



## Shrimper

Not a good start by Tiger.

Went into the rough on the left on the 1st. Then into the rough on the far right near the green. Promptly chipped it out, rolled it out off the green and into the rough on the left of the green. Then chipped it onto the green and it just stayed on. Another inch and it would have rolled off.

Double bogey on the 1st


----------



## ChiGuySez

Blowded up.

Not quite ready for prime time yet.


----------



## John Price

Golf is unwatchable without Tiger in contention

Do not plan to watch any golf this weekend


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Sweet! +6! BAHAHA


----------



## John Price

Why are you laughing

The sport is irrelevant without him


----------



## PanthersPens62

Its getting to the point where I'm having doubts as to whether Tiger will ever come close to being the golf icon he was in his prime. What the game needs now is a charismatic superstar of some sort. Rory could fit that bill. But as long as Tiger is still playing the game of golf, I will be rooting for him & hoping he can re-gain some of the magic that made him a must-see attraction.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Francesa said:


> Why are you laughing
> 
> The sport is irrelevant without him




No, we have Rory Mcilroy.

**** Tiger. He's a cheating *********.


----------



## John Price

Seriously you're still mad at him for cheating on his wife? That was so 2008


----------



## daver

Francesa said:


> Why are you laughing
> 
> The sport is irrelevant without him




Someone's living vicariously.


----------



## John Price

It's true. Check the ratings for all the majors he hasn't contended or played in.

You fans will all say it's "meaningless" because "you enjoy watching the game" and you don't "care about ratings" but as we see in NHL ratings are important to get advertisers and help network leverage. Don't think that just because your'e a "diehard" golf fan that you can just dismiss the importance of ratings.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Francesa said:


> Seriously you're still mad at him for cheating on his wife? That was so 2008




He still never gave two ***** about it though. I have no respect for the guy. He's not a role model.


----------



## John Price

Athletes aren't supposed to be role models  

Kane is a great role model for beating up taxi drivers and Brodeur is a great role model too  as was Sean Avery and Luis Suarez

Athletes are people too

AThletes make mistakes

Athletes are not exactly the people the lads should use as a role model. Role models are teachers, professionals, and parental figures. Not some athlete.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Francesa said:


> Athletes aren't supposed to be role models
> 
> Kane is a great role model for beating up taxi drivers and Brodeur is a great role model too  as was Sean Avery and Luis Suarez
> 
> Athletes are people too
> 
> AThletes make mistakes
> 
> Athletes are not exactly the people the lads should use as a role model. Role models are teachers, professionals, and parental figures. Not some athlete.




Why should I like Tiger though for what he did? I don't and I won't be forced to.


----------



## John Price

Because 1) it's his personal life and he can do what he wants and 2) he's not supposed to be a role model for youth such as yourself. Your whole reason for disliking him is because of an incident that happened last decade. 

Hating him is okay, but hate him because he's getting old and irrelevant and his body is beat up and his other peers his age like Mickelson are still playing well. Hating Tiger because "he's not ethical" is just soapbox pontificating at this point and it's cliche.


----------



## Hire Sather

who gives a **** if tiger woods cheated on his wife?

honestly who ****IN cares

she sure moved on quickly to her next rich guy, didnt she?


----------



## seafoam

Tiger Woods had a wife?


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Francesa said:


> Because 1) it's his personal life and he can do what he wants and 2) he's not supposed to be a role model for youth such as yourself. Your whole reason for disliking him is because of an incident that happened last decade.
> 
> Hating him is okay, but hate him because he's getting old and irrelevant and his body is beat up and his other peers his age like Mickelson are still playing well. Hating Tiger because "he's not ethical" is just soapbox pontificating at this point and it's cliche.




I don't want to like him! Seriously.


----------



## John Price

read waht fs said

the affair was so 2008

At least Dakota Sioux admits he didn't like him before the affair


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Wife had a Tiger?


----------



## daver

Francesa said:


> It's true. Check the ratings for all the majors he hasn't contended or played in.
> 
> You fans will all say it's "meaningless" because "you enjoy watching the game" and you don't "care about ratings" but as we see in NHL ratings are important to get advertisers and help network leverage. Don't think that just because your'e a "diehard" golf fan that you can just dismiss the importance of ratings.




What's your point, golf won't be shown on TV without Tiger contending?


----------



## daver

Francesa said:


> Because 1)* it's his personal life and he can do what he wants *and 2) he's not supposed to be a role model for youth such as yourself. Your whole reason for disliking him is because of an incident that happened last decade.
> 
> Hating him is okay, but hate him because he's getting old and irrelevant and his body is beat up and his other peers his age like Mickelson are still playing well. Hating Tiger because "he's not ethical" is just soapbox pontificating at this point and it's cliche.




Sure but he did make a ton of ad cash by branding himself and putting himself in the public eye thus deserved judgement when his the image he portrayed was false. 

He doesn't have to give a crap about being a role model but I certainly have a lot more respect for athletes who appreciate their good fortune in life and recognize that they can have a big influence on young people.


----------



## John Price

daver said:


> Sure but he did make a ton of ad cash by branding himself and putting himself in the public eye thus deserved judgement when his the image he portrayed was false.
> 
> He doesn't have to give a crap about being a role model but I certainly have a lot more respect for athletes who appreciate their good fortune in life and recognize that they can have a big influence on young people.




Very well then.


----------



## John Price

I find golf unwatchable without tiger.


----------



## daver

Francesa said:


> I find golf unwatchable without tiger.




You obviously aren't a golf fan so why would you presume to know anything about the state of the game or what is best for it?


----------



## John Price

daver said:


> You obviously aren't a golf fan so why would you presume to know anything about the state of the game or what is best for it?




Trust me I know about the game

Read my prior posts


----------



## John Price

The thing is that tiger is relevant. Who else other than McElroy a relevant? Adam Scott? Dufner? That's it

The lack of Tiger is akin to having no Red Wings in thevokayiffs. You have other different teams, some people like that and some don't


----------



## John Price

Haters make tiger famous


----------



## Shrimper

Francesa said:


> I find golf unwatchable without tiger.




You have no attention span when it comes to sport so this does not surprise me.


----------



## John Price

Shrimper said:


> You have no attention span when it comes to sport so this does not surprise me.




Would you care as much about the nhl playoff if the pens were out

Same thing


----------



## Hire Sather

Jason Dufner is not relevant.


----------



## John Price

Fire Sather said:


> Jason Dufner is not relevant.




What 

DUFNER ING

was reading golf digest and they had big story in him. He is good

I like FOWLER too

Jus rocking orange fitted


----------



## Hire Sather

Fowler and Speith are the future of US golf.


----------



## John Price

Best 5 golfers

Scott
Watson
Stetson
Rory


----------



## John Price

Fowler so unconventional lirl

Should get big puma hat


----------



## Hire Sather

Fowler is a dreamy lad.

Needs to grow his hair back


----------



## Hire Sather

Anyway the big golf fan will watch all the time but Tiger is without a doubt needed for the average fan such as Ix.

I mean, it isn't rocket science. To deny that Tiger Woods brings money, ratings and interest is just silly.

Although he doesn't look like even a top 50 player at this point. Just have to hope it changes. I embrace being part of Tiger's generation. He is our Palmer or Nicklaus, and I don't think people appreciate that enough.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Fowler will win a major and 10 regular tour events. 

Book er.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

I don't give a rat's ass about what ix says. I don't like Tiger and you can't force me too, because it's a given fact that I don't like him.


----------



## John Price

Okay son


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Francesa said:


> Okay son




Cheers.


----------



## John Price

Everyone loves fowler anyway


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

5 best golfers;

Patrick Reed
Patrick Reed
Patrick Reed
Patrick Reed
Patrick Reed


----------



## daver

Fire Sather said:


> Anyway the big golf fan will watch all the time but Tiger is without a doubt needed for the average fan such as Ix.
> 
> *I mean, it isn't rocket science. To deny that Tiger Woods brings money, ratings and interest is just silly.*
> 
> Although he doesn't look like even a top 50 player at this point. Just have to hope it changes. I embrace being part of Tiger's generation. He is our Palmer or Nicklaus, and I don't think people appreciate that enough.




Nobody is denying his impact on the business side of things if that is the other poster's point. But he is not bigger than the game nor should a true golf fan hope that he or any other player is. Or at least someone who, IMO, is deserving of that mantle.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

daver said:


> Nobody is denying his impact on the business side of things if that is the other poster's point. But he is not bigger than the game nor should a true golf fan hope that he or any other player is. *Or at least someone who, IMO, is deserving of that mantle.*




I don't understand this sentence as you clearly can't help but contradict yourself.

You're saying that it's okay for someone to be "bigger than the game" as long as they're "deserving of that mantle"? And what influences that opinion? A set of arbitrary prerequisites that you've come up with in your head?

Regardless, Tiger Woods is still golf's needle. I'm as big a fan of Rory and Spieth as anyone and happily watched him win his first Open last weekend. But if you noticed and/or heard about the low ratings - pretty disappointing that the majority of golf fans (note, not Tiger fanboys!11!!1) seem to be fair-weather viewers. If their favorite isn't in it, a lot of people tune out.


----------



## John Price

Exactly


----------



## Shrimper

Francesa said:


> Would you care as much about the nhl playoff if the pens were out
> 
> Same thing




Yes, I would.


----------



## daver

Ser Woof said:


> I don't understand this sentence as you clearly can't help but contradict yourself.
> 
> You're saying that it's okay for someone to be "bigger than the game" as long as they're "deserving of that mantle"? And what influences that opinion? A set of arbitrary prerequisites that you've come up with in your head?
> 
> Regardless, Tiger Woods is still golf's needle. I'm as big a fan of Rory and Spieth as anyone and happily watched him win his first Open last weekend. But if you noticed and/or heard about the low ratings - pretty disappointing that the majority of golf fans (note, not Tiger fanboys!11!!1) seem to be fair-weather viewers. If their favorite isn't in it, a lot of people tune out.




I guess I was saying I'd rather see someone rather than Tiger have an influence on the game. 

Why would you care if the ratings are low and if a lot of fans are fair weather? It's a pretty good indicator that all of the new viewers that Tiger brought in aren't going to become anything more than casual. I prefer the TV coverage when he isn't playing/contending.


----------



## John Price

There is no one but Tiger that has influence on the game. Everyone else is relevant for a few tourneys but fades away. Even before the British Open Rory was struggling and people were wondering what happened to him since Congressional. 

The beauty of Tiger is that he came and dominated for so long until 2008. He was the Detroit Red Wings, the Los Angeles Kings, the Chicago Blackhawks, the dynasty of the sport. Now there's a "salary cap" if you will, but that is not exactly good for the game. 

I've discussed at length how his absence has opened up the door for new players. The problem is these players aren't consistent, and aren't elite. Many of them like Kaymer and Angel Cabrera and YE Yang and Trevor Immelman and Charl Schwartzel win one or two majors and disappear off the face of the earth.

I wouldn't complain if they were elite. Bubba is the closest one to being elite. There isn't really anybody new on the scene that has proven themselves, and I'm not going to crown Rory until I see him win more consistently.


----------



## daver

Francesa said:


> There is no one but Tiger that has influence on the game. Everyone else is relevant for a few tourneys but fades away. Even before the British Open Rory was struggling and people were wondering what happened to him since Congressional.
> 
> The beauty of Tiger is that he came and dominated for so long until 2008. He was the Detroit Red Wings, the Los Angeles Kings, the Chicago Blackhawks, the dynasty of the sport. Now there's a "salary cap" if you will, but that is not exactly good for the game.
> 
> I've discussed at length how his absence has opened up the door for new players. The problem is these players aren't consistent, and aren't elite. Many of them like Kaymer and Angel Cabrera and YE Yang and Trevor Immelman and Charl Schwartzel win one or two majors and disappear off the face of the earth.
> 
> I wouldn't complain if they were elite. Bubba is the closest one to being elite. There isn't really anybody new on the scene that has proven themselves, and I'm not going to crown Rory until I see him win more consistently.




You have an interesting view.

Aside from this, do you think he has it in him to beat Jack's record? I'm not sure he has the mental advantage that he had before. Prior to 2009, players were resigned to play for second place and maybe more important, Tiger had sense of invincibility that I don't believe he has anymore since his fall from grace.


----------



## John Price

Of course Tiger is vulnerable and I've said it many times, he's too old and broken down. The problem is no one is stepping up yet to take his place, and no one has had the form that he had. That's what made him so popular, he just came on the scene and dominated the sport. 

Lefty never did that, in fact Lefty was known for choking majors before winning at the Masters. 

You can bash Tiger all you want for his golf game, and that's fine, he's not for everyone, but realize he is an icon and he's been replaced by a string of fads since 2008, with an exception every now and then. 

Golf to me is the only sport where parity is bad. You need a dynasty to follow. That's what made Jack worth watching. You love to see dominance. No one cares when some stranger from somewhere wins his first major, and disappears off the face of the earth afterwards. Someone like Trevor Immelman. He truly is terrible.


----------



## SensNo1

Francesa said:


> Golf to me is the only sport where parity is bad. You need a dynasty to follow. That's what made Jack worth watching. You love to see dominance. No one cares when some stranger from somewhere wins his first major, and disappears off the face of the earth afterwards.



Personally, I disagree with all that, but I guess I'm in the minority if ratings follow Tiger. Thing is, I'm a VERY casual fan as well...But I don't want to see the same person win 90% of majors, just like I don't want to see old Habs style dominance in the NHL.


----------



## John Price

RT @TigerWoods Happy Veterans Day Pop, and to all the men, women and families that sacrifice so much. I’m forever grateful for your service.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Tiger Woods ya'll.


----------



## stan the caddy

The guy that arguably ruined his golf career doing military training.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Tiger Woods > You.


----------



## John Price

RT @TigerWoods Stuart wasn't covering heroes &amp; champions, it was the other way around. Thinking of my friend &amp; his daughters.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Tiger Woods wins 2 majors this year.

Masters and British Open.


----------



## RussianRifle27

Golf is boring and stupid af.


----------



## yubbers

RussianRifle27 said:


> Golf is boring and stupid af.




Lemme guess...

You've never swung a club? A great game that requires more precision than ANY other sport.

I appreciate Tigers Ex Elin Nordegren


----------



## John Price

RT @TigerWoods Starting my year off at Phoenix &amp; Torrey back-to-back weeks. I’m ready to go. Should be a lot of fun. http://t.co/sRnFLf6NvM


----------



## John Price

RT @johnmaginnes Tiger moved more people today than Amtrak


----------



## The Joker*

Tiger looking great today. +10 through 13 to sit at +12 for the tournament, in 132nd place of the 132 entrants.


----------



## Dr John Carlson

Still the GOAT though, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## John Price

Surprised he's playing this bad. He made adjustments this offseason but he's made adjustments before 

Firing swing coaches left and right

Still playing like ****

It makes me sad because with him in the end of his career no one will be able to step up and be "The NExt Tiger". And that's what golf desperately needs. Golf is a sport dependent on dynasties and legends. Without them, the game collapses.


----------



## Hire Sather

torrey next wk


----------



## The Joker*

Francesa said:


> Surprised he's playing this bad. He made adjustments this offseason but he's made adjustments before
> 
> Firing swing coaches left and right
> 
> Still playing like ****
> 
> It makes me sad because with him in the end of his career no one will be able to step up and be "The NExt Tiger". And that's what golf desperately needs. Golf is a sport dependent on dynasties and legends. Without them, the game collapses.



I agree with this man. Golf is at its best when someone is dominating, golf is even better when Tiger is dominating.


----------



## John Price

But it's better when people like Ben Hogan and Nicklaus and Tiger and Phil aren't playing...because "someone new" can win a major


----------



## The Joker*

I don't think Ben Hogan has won a major in a while.


----------



## Cody Webster

Poor Tiger. He will bounce back. Gotta believe it. Going to his favorite course next week.

Guy on ESPN said his chipping was going to be rough this week, probably wasnt expecting it to be this poor however


----------



## PanthersPens62

I dunno........I'm going to root for Tiger anytime he is on the course, but this has such a David Duval feel to it. I really am beginning to think he is done. I pray I am wrong, but either way, I appreciate all the great moments he gave us over his illustrious career.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Francesa said:


> Surprised he's playing this bad. He made adjustments this offseason but he's made adjustments before
> 
> Firing swing coaches left and right
> 
> Still playing like ****
> 
> It makes me sad because with him in the end of his career no one will be able to step up and be "The NExt Tiger". And that's what golf desperately needs. Golf is a sport dependent on dynasties and legends. Without them, the game collapses.




He's been seriously fiddling with his swing for what, 6 or 7 years now?
Let's just admit what I said 4 years ago, he's DONE. He was great, perhaps the best ever for a span of time, but he's now just a tragic figure. The really sad fact of it all is that his on course activities make him look more pitiful than any of his off the course escapades ever did.


----------



## Hire Sather

For every David Duval there is...

Well, I can't name anybody off hand, but there have been many golfers who have suffered a severe dip in form and a more severe drop in the world rankings etc and have came back to be successful.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...nce-open-with-back-injury-225924410-golf.html

He played a grand total of 12 holes before withdrawing due to back pain.

Considering the insane amount of injuries he's had over the last 5-7 years, do we really think he can recover at this point?


----------



## daver

Regardless of his physical shape, I think he was done mentally after 2009. Obviously he is, or was, maybe the most talented golfer ever but he was never grounded enough to see it through to beating Jack's record. 

He's been humbled by life but it may too late to see that translate into more wins.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Put a fork in him. He is done. Time to move on to the young guns.


----------



## whatsbruin

Dr John Carlson said:


> Still the GOAT though, so it doesn't really matter.




Jack Nicklaus says Hi.


----------



## whatsbruin

Fire Sather said:


> For every David Duval there is...
> 
> Well, I can't name anybody off hand, but there have been many golfers who have suffered a severe dip in form and a more severe drop in the world rankings etc and have came back to be successful.




I heard, with Duval, he broke up with his girl friend, and was never the same. 
Not sure if true.


----------



## The Joker*

Duval has/had vertigo. Threw his balance completely out of whack. That's why he fell apart.


----------



## John Price

RT @bradjohansen That might be awhile MT @GolfCentral: Breaking News: Tiger Woods taking leave of absence, will return 'when ready'


----------



## PanthersPens62

Francesa said:


> RT @bradjohansen That might be awhile MT @GolfCentral: Breaking News: Tiger Woods taking leave of absence, will return 'when ready'



Oh jeeze.....this is sounding like a broken record now. 

Here's to a great career Tiger.......you got me back into golf & your mark on the game will live forever. There may never be another one like you. Sadly, its done.


----------



## Cody Webster

sad, sad day 

get well Tiger


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Francesa said:


> RT @bradjohansen That might be awhile MT @GolfCentral: Breaking News: Tiger Woods taking leave of absence, will return 'when ready'




Thought he was ready. So if he sucks when he comes back again then what?


----------



## Cody Webster

Retire


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Cody Webster said:


> Retire




That works.


----------



## John Price

Maybe Tiger should join the Pro-Am and win tournaments with inflated golf scores 

"-22"


----------



## Tarasenko

He should try to win amateur tournaments with -36 scores just to boost his confidence
He should try to play on the Junior teeing area just to boost his confidence
He should try to start cheating his wife again just to boost his confidence
He should try to just to boost his confidence


----------



## izzy

I don't like Tiger Woods now


----------



## BenchBrawl

It's a good thing that Tiger Woods plays Golf, one of the only sport where you can still excel in your 40s.

It's really a shame that a woman destroyed a good chunk of his career as he was chasing the records.What an idiotic woman, marrying Tiger Wood and thinking he won't sleep around in his youth 

But regardless, eventually Tiger Woods will kind of get passed that, and will find golf enjoyable once again.I think he's going to have a 3 years second-prime where he will win around 3-4 majors.


----------



## Hire Sather

Watched a thing about the '86 Masters last night.

Hope Tiger at least has that moment one day.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Tiger & Lindsey Vonn have broken up. Classy statements on the breakup by each of them:

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/03/entertainment/lindsay-vonn-tiger-woods-split/index.html

Focus on your game now, Eldrick.


----------



## SladeWilson23

He should come to the golf course I work at.


----------



## Dog




----------



## John Price

RT @TigerWoods My deepest gratitude to the men &amp; women who gave so much, and the families that remember them every day.


----------



## Shrimper

Wouldn't be surprised if Woods never wins another title, well, major title.

Guy looks done.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Really going out on a limb there, aren't ya bud.

Unless he starts playing more frequently and finds some consistency off the tee, he likely won't win another major. He's fixed his short game and his short, mid and long irons are decent. Now it's his putting and driving that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Shrimper




----------



## PanthersPens62

Yeah, so Tiger is done.  He still must be appreciated for the incredible golf moments he gave us over his incredibly illustrious career. We cannot allow him to be remembered for rounds like he had today.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Tiger been getting busy with Amanda Dufner


----------



## John Price

Eldrick


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Is today the beginning of the comeback, PP62? A 66 with a water ball and a double... not too shabby.


----------



## Hire Sather

Gotta start somewhere.

He started with a par on his first hole. Worked out from there.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hire Sather said:


> Gotta start somewhere.
> 
> He started with a par on his first hole. Worked out from there.




Indeed. Hopefully he can start eliminating the big numbers now, though the bounce back to finish his round with 3 on the trot was impressive.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Barkert Downboy Jr. said:


> Is today the beginning of the comeback, PP62? A 66 with a water ball and a double... not too shabby.



Well, given the fact that I will be in the middle of the ocean on a cruise ship, with no access to coverage, I'd say there is a GREAT chance he wins this weekend! 

But hey.....baby steps, Tiger. A 66 to start out is very impressive no matter how he fares the rest of the weekend. I'll be sure to check out the results & this thread at some point from the ship's internet cafÃ©.


----------



## John Price

hes back


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​


----------



## OilerPensfan97

no1curr


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Eldrick ​


----------



## PanthersPens62

Time to rev this baby up again.........Eldrick shot his best round of the year today, a 66, and is tied for 5th, just 3 shots back going into the weekend at his Quicken Loans tourney.

Appreciate folks....APPRECIATE!


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

PanthersPens62 said:


> Time to rev this baby up again.........Eldrick shot his best round of the year today, a 66, and is tied for 5th, just 3 shots back going into the weekend at his Quicken Loans tourney.
> 
> Appreciate folks....APPRECIATE!




YAS! a


----------



## PanthersPens62

At the risk of jinxing him yet again........I am revving this thread up again in honor of Eldrick's brilliant 64 at Greensboro today.

Barkert - my prediction remains in play!


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

PanthersPens62 said:


> At the risk of jinxing him yet again........I am revving this thread up again in honor of Eldrick's brilliant 64 at Greensboro today.
> 
> Barkert - my prediction remains in play!




He seems to play well when I don't/can't watch him. It'd be great if he could put together 4 great rounds and sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Eldrick ​


----------



## Cody Webster

Tiger ****ing Woods son!!!!!

First place!!!!


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Another 65 or lower tomorrow Tiger, please.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Tomorrow gonna be crazy! Keep it going Eldrick!


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

╔═════════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ════════════════╗ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ Repost this if ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ you are a beautiful strong Tiger Woods ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ who donâ€™t need no Driver ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ╚═════════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ════════════════╝


----------



## Dakota Sioux

And he pees down his leg on the weekend once again. That is when he plays on the weekends.


----------



## John Price

Obsessed


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Mike Emrick said:


> Obsessed




Yes, yes you are. I mean you have dam near 210 thousand posts. That's crazy.


----------



## WeThreeKings

Tiger Woods go back to being a man *****


----------



## Hire Sather

Davis Love


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Hire Sather said:


> Davis Love


----------



## WeThreeKings

Golf is not a sport.


----------



## Baby Punisher

WeThreeKings said:


> Golf is not a sport.




It's more of a life style.


----------



## WeThreeKings

For retired old men


----------



## darko

Eldrick Tont


----------



## WeThreeKings

Happy Gilmour


----------



## John Price

THIS JUST IN: Tiger Woods says he hopes to play in Safeway Open, Oct. 13-16, in CA. (via tigerwoods.com)
11 mins ago - Twitter


----------



## PanthersPens62

WOO-HOO!  Here's hoping the comeback is a success.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tiger!!!!!


----------



## EichelsJockStrap

I would love Tiger to come back and be a force again! Would make it interesting for sure


----------



## JS19

Tiger is past his prime. Hasn't won anything of note.

It's time to let the dream die.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Tiger is the goat


----------



## Ceremony

And now he's a drink driver. Sad.


----------



## Cody Webster

Nothing more selfish than a DUI.

Hope he finds the help he needs


----------



## Shrimper

He should just retire from pro golf.


----------



## WeWantTacos

He supposed to be designing a golf course for Branson, MO.


----------



## BigMac1212

Role model status up in the air?


----------



## John Price

Tiger forever


----------



## Hadoop

Dat mug shot tho.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Talk about a fall from grace. Not that it bothers me though.


----------



## karnige

no booze he says. med addiction?


----------



## Cody Webster

That's very interesting

Poor Tiger. Hope he can get the help he needs and recover.


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​


----------



## Runner77

WeThreeKings said:


> Tiger Woods go back to being a man *****


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Runner77 said:


>




What a mess.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Any updates on my favorite golfer?


----------



## whatsbruin

Dakota Sioux said:


> Any updates on my favorite golfer?




He is cooked. 
His back is a mess and his mind is too.


----------



## Cody Webster

2019 Masters champion


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Cody Webster said:


> 2019 Masters champion




He's a chess player now?


----------



## StrangeVision

Dude, did he steal your lunch money or **** your wife or something?

You have a really unhealthy obsession with Tiger Woods.


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​


----------



## John Price

StrangeVision said:


> Dude, did he steal your lunch money or **** your wife or something?
> 
> You have a really unhealthy obsession with Tiger Woods.




Must be sad to live his life obsessing over tigers demise. How pathetic!


----------



## John Price




----------



## Dakota Sioux

Love the Tiger apologists. Tiger can do no wrong in your world. Carry on.


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> Love the Tiger apologists. Tiger can do no wrong in your world. Carry on.




Point out where anyone said he was perfect.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

G F O P said:


> Point out where anyone said he was perfect.




I'll point this out. If someone like me doesn't care for him, and there are plenty of us, folks like yourself get butt hurt like he's your relative. My opinion on the guy is he's a POS for what he did to his family while putting on a show like he was this great family man. My 2 cents. Go ahead and hate on that.


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> I'll point this out. If someone like me doesn't care for him, and there are plenty of us, folks like yourself get butt hurt like he's your relative. My opinion on the guy is he's a POS for what he did to his family while putting on a show like he was this great family man. My 2 cents. Go ahead and hate on that.




Yet you bumped this thread to remind everyone how he's struggling  You are so obsessed. My advice is to get over it and focus your life efforts on something other than stalking Tiger Woods!!


----------



## Dakota Sioux

G F O P said:


> Yet you bumped this thread to remind everyone how he's struggling  You are so obsessed. My advice is to get over it and focus your life efforts on something other than stalking Tiger Woods!!




I asked how he's doing. My life is fine. You obviously take a message board way to serious. Once again carry on.


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> I asked how he's doing. My life is fine. You obviously take a message board way to serious. Once again carry on.




Is it, though? You spent the last few days obsessing about Tiger Woods. What did he do to you?

Listen you don't have to like him and nobody said you had to be FORCED to like him, but when every one of your posts in LNGE is "how's tiger how's tiger WHY IS HE SO BAD I *NEVER LIKED HIM*" you're basically a broken record at this point chief. We know you don't like him, say something new.


----------



## John Price

You are literally here at 9 PM on a Sunday Night posting in a TIGER WOODS APPRECIATION THREAD about how you dislike Tiger Woods

Get over yourself mate


----------



## Dakota Sioux

G F O P said:


> You are literally here at 9 PM on a Sunday Night posting in a TIGER WOODS APPRECIATION THREAD about how you dislike Tiger Woods
> 
> Get over yourself mate




I believe you are obsessed with me. You get over me. 

So it's Sunday night. At least I don't have a quarter million posts on a message board.


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> I believe you are obsessed with me. Once again carry on.




I'm not. You don't spend enough time here in the Lounge for me to give a damn about you. It's just that you're always on this moral soapbox. If you posted anywhere but the Lounge I wouldn't care what you had to say. It's just your commentary here is highly misguided and suspect. "i don't like Tiger i'mg oing to bump the thread every 2 months to remind people I don't like tiger"  

I know Lounge is going through tough times right now but this is just a lazy, uninspired take.


----------



## John Price

Even with all his troubles Tiger Woods is still a million times more successful than you will ever be. How does that make you feel that people like you keep hating and bringing up news from 7 years ago and he don't give a ****


----------



## Dakota Sioux

G F O P said:


> Even with all his troubles Tiger Woods is still a million times more successful than you will ever be. How does that make you feel that people like you keep hating and bringing up news from 7 years ago and he don't give a ****




I'm devastated.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Tiger should never have apologized for the affairs he got caught for way back when. The only people he needed to apologize to were his wife and kids, not the general public. The women he slept with knew he was married and he didn't brake any laws by screwing them. 

He's a golfer, not a role model. As for the DUI resulting from legal prescription meds?.....meh, bad decision to drive.


----------



## lilphildub

People have a right to hate him for being the person he is. People have the right to ignore his mistakes and love him for his accomplishments. Why anyone needs to defend/attack him just because they think their viewpoint is right is beyond me


----------



## Cody Webster

Dakota Sioux said:


> Love the Tiger apologists. Tiger can do no wrong in your world. Carry on.




Lol. So mad.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

wut?


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Cody Webster said:


> Lol. So mad.




Mad? Nah. I do get a certain poster mad though. 1,2,3....


----------



## John Price




----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Eldrick ​


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​


----------



## Brad Chadwick

This thread is in the wrong forum. Should be HERE:


http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98


----------



## ThePhoenixx

Rich man cheats on his blonde trophy wife.

It's so common that it's a cliche.

People make mistakes.


----------



## Cody Webster

Return of the Stinger #starwars

Looking good. Green jacket this year


----------



## Cody Webster

Don't call it a comeback yet...but he's back!!


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Cody Webster

Two more days boys. Get pumped


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Eldrick ​


----------



## PanthersPens62

I'm reading encouraging things on his round so far!


----------



## TJ Hooker

Sensational return thus far.


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cody Webster

He's f***ing back boys!


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Let the love fest begin. Puke


----------



## Hammettf2b

is he really back? Like for good?


----------



## John Price

Eldrick 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## TJ Hooker

Holy f***. It’s happening!


----------



## John Price

Eldrick ​


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> Let the love fest begin. Puke



Please give me a Carson Wentz signed football


----------



## Cody Webster

Tiger Woods, your current Hero World Challenge leader!!!!!


----------



## Dakota Sioux

G F O P said:


> Please give me a Carson Wentz signed football



Get in line


----------



## John Price

Eldrick


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cody Webster

First place mother f***ers!!!!


----------



## John Price

Eldrick!!!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket




----------



## Cody Webster

It's Sunday, and Tiger is in the second to last pairing. 

LFG boy!


----------



## John Price

ELDRICK


----------



## John Price




----------



## PanthersPens62




----------



## Guerzy

Congrats


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

#LiterallyBack


----------



## John Price

*ELDRICK*


----------



## TJ Hooker

Tiger.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Haters make me gaymous.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Two back.


----------



## John Price

#TigerIsBack


----------



## Conrad McBenis

G F O P said:


> #TigerIsBack




Scoreboard check???


----------



## John Price

tonyhawks77 said:


> Scoreboard check???


----------



## H3ckt1k

I prefer Cougar Forest


----------



## Jiminy Cricket




----------



## PanthersPens62

Great job in the Open & thrilled that he made the field for Firestone.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

I appreciate how Tiger Woods can work so hard to climb his way to the very peak of the mountain...only to be brought crashing down by a blonde with a great rack and a teener of meth _at least_ twice a year.


----------



## John Price

@irunthepeg was probably talking about ELDRICK in discord watching the 100th PGA CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## John Price

ELDRICK


----------



## Conrad McBenis

He lost


----------



## PanthersPens62

I appreciate the thrill he gave us all yesterday at Bellerive.


----------



## John Price

tonyhawks77 said:


> He lost




Obviously it would have been better for him to win but he gave everyone a thrill and nearly pulled it off. That magnetism and electricity was something only he could provide.


----------



## irunthepeg

whom


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> whom


----------



## Sam Spade

HFBCommenter said:


> Obviously it would have been better for him to win but he gave everyone a thrill and nearly pulled it off. That magnetism and electricity was something only he could provide.




Yep, and the second he missed that shot on 17, I turned off the t.v. that is power.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Jiminy Cricket

HFBCommenter said:


>




These talk show nerds are literal absolute morons, proclaiming with 100% certainty whether he will or will not win another "major." Analysis on the most superficial level, devoid of any real substantive substance. Quite frankly, it is clear that the "Big Cat" is already one of the best players again and will have his share of chances. Maximum Kellerman is on the right track, though he took it literally too far. This is literally the best analysis I've seen so far, though it could be amended to include recent improvements with the "flat stick."

Thanks and Gosh Bless,
James Crick


----------



## John Price

Tiger on Trump: 'We all must respect the office'

When pressed about some people being threatened by Trump "and his policy,'' as well as Woods' seemingly friendly relationship with the president, Woods said:
"Well, he's the president of the United States. You have to respect the office. No matter who is in the office, you may like, dislike personality or the politics, but we all must respect the office.''

Asked if he had any more to say about the state and discourse of race relations, Woods said: *"No. I just finished 72 holes and am really hungry.''

*


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Literally Eldrick.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Literally Eldrick.




Literally -11.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Appreciate, my fellow Tiger fans.....#80 is about to happen!


----------



## John Price




----------



## PanthersPens62

Win #80 is in the books! In honor of the retiring Hawk Harrelson....."You can put it on the board...…...YESSSSSSSSSS!'


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

He is back.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

T-T-T-T-Tiger Woods yall


----------



## TJ Hooker




----------



## LarryFisherman

here he is wearing what looks to be a brand new sea-dweller 43, immediately after the win






rolex hooked him up fat. way better than winning.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Lmao who care`s about a Nerdy ass Whatch,,, I can literally Cheque the time on My Cellular Telephone or just Liderally look over @ the McClock in the McKitchen during my literal McShift`s.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tiger f***ing Woods!!

Probably went straight to the Waffle House to slay the waitresses


----------



## TJ Hooker

Pretty sure Tiger aims a bit higher than girls who work at Waffle House.


----------



## H3ckt1k

Tiger could f*** my wife if I had one


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Pretty sure Tiger aims a bit higher than girls who work at Waffle House.



Oh look, you know nothing again ....

Tiger's Tally Explodes With At Least 9 Women

Most of the women linked to Woods are models or work at some of the country's swankiest nightclubs, but Lawton, 33, who disclosed her alleged relationship to Britain's News of the World, worked for $8 an hour at a Perkins restaurant in Orlando.


----------



## John Price

eldrick


----------



## John Price

eldrick


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Remember when Tiger Woods bad-mouthed hockey?

f*** him


----------



## John Price

Truth was, Woods delivered a heartfelt speech about his injuries, about how he couldn't "participate in life" and play with his kids two years ago and about how he thought his career was over. He thanked the assembled golf writers for promoting the game and for meeting his comeback with supportive commentary.
"I can't thank you enough," Tiger said.
Some people in the audience were stunned; they had never heard Woods speak in such endearing tones, especially about the media. But time and circumstance conspired to change the man, for the better, making him an easier contender to root for than he was in the past. Now, he finds himself on the perimeter of contention at the Masters with 54 holes to play, behind some big names with big games. Is a Woods victory still plausible?
"Tiger could be 75 years old," PGA Tour commissioner Jay Monahan recently told ESPN, "and if he showed up at a tournament, I would say he has a chance to win."
Woods certainly showed up at a tournament on Thursday, something he thought would never again be possible. He has overcome something much more daunting than a four-stroke Masters deficit. Don't count him out yet.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Roman Fell said:


> Truth was, Woods delivered a heartfelt speech about his injuries, about how he couldn't "participate in life" and play with his kids two years ago and about how he thought his career was over. He thanked the assembled golf writers for promoting the game and for meeting his comeback with supportive commentary.
> "I can't thank you enough," Tiger said.
> Some people in the audience were stunned; they had never heard Woods speak in such endearing tones, especially about the media. But time and circumstance conspired to change the man, for the better, making him an easier contender to root for than he was in the past. Now, he finds himself on the perimeter of contention at the Masters with 54 holes to play, behind some big names with big games. Is a Woods victory still plausible?
> "Tiger could be 75 years old," PGA Tour commissioner Jay Monahan recently told ESPN, "and if he showed up at a tournament, I would say he has a chance to win."
> Woods certainly showed up at a tournament on Thursday, something he thought would never again be possible. He has overcome something much more daunting than a four-stroke Masters deficit. Don't count him out yet.




a bit hyperboles after just 18 holes imo


----------



## John Price

ELDRICK


----------



## MMC




----------



## TJ Hooker

What a f***ing Sunday we're witnessing at Augusta.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Tiger Woods has taken the outright lead!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

​


----------



## MMC

ELDRICK


----------



## John Price

*EL f***ING DRICK*


----------



## John Price




----------



## PanthersPens62

Love the update to the title of this fantastic thread.

One of the greatest days in sports history today was......thank you Tiger.


----------



## John Price

I am literally in tears watching @TigerWoods this is Greatness like no other. Knowing all you have been through physically to come back and do what you just did today? Wow Congrats a million times! I am so inspired thank you buddy.
— Serena Williams (@serenawilliams) April 14, 2019


----------



## John Price

TEARS...PLEASE STOP. Omg I'm bawling like a littttle girl. TIGER WOODS EVERYONE. BDE
— Michelle Wie (@themichellewie) April 14, 2019


----------



## John Price

Greatest comeback story in sports! Congrats @TigerWoods Let me hold one of those 5 jackets one time!
— Stephen Curry (@StephenCurry30) April 14, 2019


----------



## John Price

OilerPensfan97 said:


> He still never gave two ***** about it though. I have no respect for the guy. He's not a role model.



he's a role model today after what he did yesterday


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> Any updates on my favorite golfer?



yeah he won the masters yesterday


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Roman Fell said:


> yeah he won the masters yesterday



Obsess much?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Dakota Sioux said:


> Obsess much?



Literally f***ing Mad over an _Golve Tournament._


----------



## Hammettf2b

imagine watching golf


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> imagine watching golf




i get what you're saying but everyone watches golf when tiger is playing


----------



## Cody Webster

Tiger mother f***ing Woods


----------



## cupcrazyman

Anyone else feel like going to IHOP?


----------



## John Price




----------



## holy

What, you my master now?! I'm supposed to listen to your punk ass?!


----------



## John Price




----------



## RayP

Didn’t he beat his wife or something?


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> Didn’t he beat his wife or something?



no


----------



## John Price

he cheated on his wife but he can do that because he is tiger woods

he never ever beat his wife


----------



## RayP

Roman Fell said:


> he cheated on his wife but he can do that because he is tiger woods
> 
> he never ever beat his wife




Fair enough. 

IF true.


----------



## Hammettf2b

He didn't beat his wife. He had private sex vacations in Vegas


----------



## Mike Mills

Roman Fell said:


> he cheated on his wife but he can do that because he is tiger woods
> 
> he never ever beat his wife




Do you cheat on your wife or do you remain faithful to your marital vows?


----------



## LarryFisherman

Mike Mills said:


> Do you cheat on your wife or do you remain faithful to your marital vows?




lmfao quality content brother


----------



## John Price

I am so proud of Tiger.


----------



## PanthersPens62

So nice to see Tiger properly appreciated.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

good luck to eldrick as he looks for his 2nd straight major


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I Think Tiger Wood`s is the Best`est Player in the National Golf League. I Think Tiger Wood`s is a Gr8 Player `n` Win`s a Lot of Golve Tournament`s. If I Met Tiger Wood`s I Would Axe 4 his AutoGralve `n` Tell him Good Luck in the Open ChampionChip. Gosh Bless Eldrick Wood`s.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I Think wen Tiger Wood`s retire`s from Golve, he Could be the Presiden`t of the Unite`d State`s of AnMerica. He Could Brin`g Milliom`s of People 2gether `n` we Could work 2gether `n` Build a Better Future.  I Think Tiger Wood`s wood give every1 Lot`s `n` Lot`s of PopSicle`s even tho He never gave Hank Haney any PopSickle`s, I Think he Learn`d his Lesson `n` he Would give Every1 Free PopSickle`s if he was the Presiden`t. I Think Tiger Wood`s Wood make a good Presiden`t `n` I Would Vote for him if he Ran for Presiden`t. Gosh Bless Eldrick Would`s `n` Gosh bless AnMerica.


----------



## John Price

*Exhausted Woods skipping WGC-FedEx St. Jude for rest: 'I just want to go home'*


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I Think Eldrick Wood`s had a Good Open ChampionChip and kame up a Liddle short. I think he play`d Good `n` show`d a lot of Heart. I Think he will win a Lot of more ChampionChip`s `n` brake Jack Nicholas`s Record. Bubbable WatWingle is an Nother 1 of my Favourite Golver`s `n` I like his Pink Ball.


----------



## John Price

Share of zozo championship lead!!!


----------



## sdf

it’s better for a guy named tiger to succeed, otherwise his life will be just hell


----------



## PanthersPens62

Tiger about to tie Snead!


----------



## John Price

https://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/id/27937972/tiger-woods-3-shot-lead-zozo-play-halted-final-round


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

When Gosh Create`d Tiger Wood`s, he Create`d the Ultimate Champion. Tiger Wood`s has won so Many ChampionChip`s, it is literally Unbelievable.  Tonite he Join`s Samb S`nead with 82 ChampionChip`s on the P`G`A` Tour.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

> One thousand people paid $5 in early 1982 to attend a United Way golf fund-raiser that included a two-hole exhibition between a 6-year-old Tiger Woods and a 69-year-old Sam Snead, who had notched the last of his career record PGA Tour victories nearly 17 years before.
> 
> ...
> 
> “I’ve never seen talent like this before,” he said in a telephone interview, recalling what Snead said. “If the kid doesn’t burn out, he’ll be the greatest golfer the world has ever seen.”




Tiger Woods Is Closing In on Sam Snead’s Record


----------



## John Price

https://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/id/28300437/had-earn-it

MELBOURNE, Australia -- There were high emotions and fierce hugs from Tiger Woods, this time as a winner both ways in the Presidents Cup.

Woods capped off a big year that began with his 15th major at the Masters by playing and leading his U.S. team to another victory in the Presidents Cup on Sunday at Royal Melbourne.

The first playing captain in 25 years, he opened the 12 singles matches by beating Abraham Ancer to set the Presidents Cup record with his 27th match victory, and set the tone for the rest of his team.


----------



## John Price

Tiger Woods charges up the leaderboard in third round of Farmers Insurance Open


----------



## 67 others

Roman Fell said:


> Resume


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

They are reshowing the 2019 Masters today @Dakota Sioux


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Eldrick


----------



## John Price

Eldrick


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## John Price

-4 on day 1.


----------



## Guerzy

Tiger Woods loves women


----------



## PanthersPens62

Vintage Tiger


----------



## John Price

faded


----------



## Wes9310

I feel for the guy. So unbelievably dominant until his spiral out


----------



## holy

He’s okay.


----------



## John Price




----------



## PanthersPens62

In about 10 years from now we will be needing a Charlie Woods appreciation thread!


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Wes9310 said:


> I feel for the guy. So unbelievably dominant until his spiral out



He made his own bed so I don’t feel for him at all. With that said he seems to be a changed man for the better. This version of Tiger I can get behind a bit


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Tiger Woods hospitalized after car accident as jaws of life required due to major vehicular damage


----------



## PanthersPens62

Pray for Tiger.


----------



## JMCx4

PanthersPens62 said:


> Pray for Tiger.



He's gonna be a LONG way down my list, but OK.


----------



## Ceremony

Looks a nasty crash.


----------



## Embryo

I hate to say it but I am pretty sure he was on pain medication and nodded out and drove his car off the road, I saw the scene of the accident, and as a former heroin addict (6 going on 7 years clean) it is totally likely that's what happened, no other cars were involved and he just had his 5th back surgery and is on pain medication. I hope he's alright. Sad.


----------



## Embryo

JMCx4 said:


> He's gonna be a LONG way down my list, but OK.



lol yeah seriously, Tiger Woods isn't really in my "circle of concern" for people I really care about in life.


----------



## Embryo

Ceremony said:


> Looks a nasty crash.



Why do you hate Joe Sakic? I'm a Rangers fan and I loved watching him play, even though we almsot got him and didn't, he was a great player.


----------



## Tarantula

Crossed lanes...


----------



## JMCx4

Embryo said:


> I hate to say it but I am pretty sure he was on pain medication and nodded out and drove his car off the road, I saw the scene of the accident, and as a former heroin addict (6 going on 7 years clean) it is totally likely that's what happened, no other cars were involved and he just had his 5th back surgery and is on pain medication. I hope he's alright. Sad.



OR ... there was another golf club & an angry domestic partner involved.


----------



## Ceremony

Embryo said:


> Why do you hate Joe Sakic? I'm a Rangers fan and I loved watching him play, even though we almsot got him and didn't, he was a great player.



He traded Matthew Duchene and broke my heart. I will never forgive him for it.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Can't believe we lost Kobable and Eldrick in back to back years. Hug your loved ones, folks.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Ceremony said:


> He traded Matthew Duchene and broke my heart. I will never forgive him for it.




lmao

f*** matt duchene

sakic is a f***in' god. that trade helped us net Makar, who everyone clowned him at the time he drafted him for doing so at #4. now everyone wants to ride his balls all the way to the money shot.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Can't believe we lost Kobable and Eldrick in back to back years. Hug your loved ones, folks.




i had absolutely no idea until this very post that mans name was Eldrick. TF kinda name is Eldrick?


----------



## Ceremony

LarryFisherman said:


> i had absolutely no idea until this very post that mans name was Eldrick. TF kinda name is Eldrick?



What kind of name is Tiger?


----------



## Cody Webster

LarryFisherman said:


> i had absolutely no idea until this very post that mans name was Eldrick. TF kinda name is Eldrick?



Fo real bro?


----------



## LarryFisherman

Cody Webster said:


> Fo real bro?




bruh forreal

i don't really care about tiger woods. i'm sorry. i don't like watching golf very much and i'm not allowed to play it since my hand injury way back when


----------



## Cody Webster

LarryFisherman said:


> bruh forreal
> 
> i don't really care about tiger woods. i'm sorry. i don't like watching golf very much and i'm not allowed to play it since my hand injury way back when



Shouldn't have jerked off so hard


----------



## LarryFisherman

Cody Webster said:


> Shouldn't have jerked off so hard




i'm just too attracted to John Deere tractors


----------



## cupcrazyman

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Can't believe we lost Kobable and Eldrick in back to back years. Hug your loved ones, folks.




Tiger didn't die.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

PHILIP


----------



## John Price

Tiger Woods Announces Return To Golf, Playing In PNC Championship With Son


----------



## John Price




----------

